# MMA Factory Discount Page for uk mma members



## marc

UK MMA members page

Hey guys ive created a page on the mma factory site for all uk mma members - this will be temorary until the new site is built (should be in about 4 weeks - but may be longer)

We only have a fraction of gear and clothing on the mma factory site than we actually have in stock - im adding items slowly though to the site should fill out shortly with new products

Enjoy for now anyway - anything thats not on there or you want to buy but want a discount fire me a pm and if i can get it or ive got it i'll add it into the discount page

Username - ukmma

Password - Forum

:thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies

That's very nice of you Marc, I'm sure everyone else appreciates it as much as me


----------



## PrideNeverDies

That's very nice of you Marc, I'm sure everyone else appreciates it as much as me


----------



## Razorstorm

everyone loves discount xD


----------



## SteSteez

Ohh nice didn't see this.. if only i wasn't skint right now, i'd snap those Hayabusa 4oz gloves off you


----------



## PrideNeverDies

next time i NEED SOME NEW GLOVES, gonna get some more hayabusas

Any chance you can get some general accessories aswell Marc ?

Also, are you planning on selling that BSN lean dessert shake in cinnamon ? i loved that, and cinnamon is my favourite

Also, thanks for the quick shippin

much appreciated


----------



## marc

No probs Jeevan, accesories such as what?

Cinnamon lean dessert is in stock - should be added to the site tommorow


----------



## PrideNeverDies

nice, im gonna have to get some when my student finance comes through

I'm not sure lol, I'll do some scouting on other sites and see if there is anything cool that could be added to yours ..

anklets, knee and elbow pads, anything to prevent cauliflower ears, compression cups,

extreme fight games board game

what are manumission products like ?

how about 2 chicks .. not two girls, i mean twochicks.co.uk

im just being fussy, the discount is much appreciated


----------



## PrideNeverDies

canyou get us discount gi's and wrestling equipment

any general training equipment like bungee cords, sandbags, power hammers, kettlebizzles


----------



## Jobeyo

Im just starting out in the whole mma sport but will your site be stocking more styles of grappling glove? I found sum bfc limited edition ones with the union jack on which i love but don't know if there any good?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

stuff like resistance bands and other training stuff would be a good idea too


----------



## benny

how much is the discount

need a whole bunch of new gear as the cheap stuff I bought six months ago has died


----------



## PrideNeverDies

A 5er of each product, works out well if you buy a lot of stuff


----------



## benny

Really

Happy days! I need to get about five things


----------



## yimyamyo

I went to order some shorts earlier on the discount page and it didn't work. kept redirecting me to the home page........


----------



## marc

What did you try to order?

ive just tried placing an order and it worked fine...that being said if it does play up just order at the normal price and send a seperate email saying im fromuk-mma give me discount 

Ive got a lot of site fixings to do this morning so if there is a problem i'll get it sorted for you


----------



## TheIceman5

Got a few things ill be ordering from you in the next month or so Marc


----------



## marc

Ok mate, ill try to get as much as i can on the uk mma discount page


----------



## marc

Jaco now added to the discount page UK MMA members page

More brands/products will be going on during the week


----------



## benny

marc said:


> Jaco now added to the discount page UK MMA members page
> 
> More brands/products will be going on during the week


just ordered the barzil walk in shirt not on the discount page but it is an awesome looking shirt.

make me look tough while I'm eating burgers in Mcdonalds lol :tuf


----------



## benny

will you be getting any of those Venum hoodies in?

they are pretty sick


----------



## marc

Yes mate we have them in, ive not had chance to put the on the site as we are building two brnad new sites so everything is going on there, i will try to add the venum hoodies on there over the weekend though if you want one


----------



## ash_peers

the discount is very generous,deffo gonna be ordering from you next month marc,just a quick question, does the discount include supplements aswell ?


----------



## marc

There will be a new discount section/discount code for both mma factory and protein factory when the new sites go live - the discount on supplements wont be as generous though unfortunatly as they are massivly reduced already - they will still be the cheapest around though


----------



## ash_peers

the discount is more than generous mate, we all appreciate it :thumb


----------



## rhysyboy2

well said, end of day your business we would rather you get the profit (also talking about other business on here like razorstorm) than sum1 else we dont know


----------



## marc

benny said:


> just ordered the barzil walk in shirt not on the discount page but it is an awesome looking shirt.
> 
> make me look tough while I'm eating burgers in Mcdonalds lol :tuf


Did your T shirt arrive with you ok mate, with the weather hardly any couriers have been working up and down the country so it has caused us some delays, hope you never waited too long for it



ash_peers said:


> the discount is more than generous mate, we all appreciate it :thumb


Cheers mate :thumb



rhysyboy2 said:


> well said, end of day your business we would rather you get the profit (also talking about other business on here like razorstorm) than sum1 else we dont know


Cheers mate :thumb


----------



## benny

yes mate thanks

gonna put it on and hang around KFC telling everyone how I am a cage fighter

ha ha

no I love those jaco t shirts they are awesome hopefully i'll be getting the other two styles next month.

I'll be checking out the venum stuff as well


----------



## benny

Did you get the venum hoodies in?

do they still do the chute boxe or the Carioca hoodies

all the uk based mma gear sites only seem to have them in xxl


----------



## ash_peers

just orderd my hayabusa shorts and rash guard, cant wait to be wearing them in the gym next week :thumb


----------



## Mandirigma

Bought from Marc and, well, the service has been awesome.

I bought Jaco Philippines shorts, they came in 2 days.

I had to return them as they were big (not an incorrect size sent but I sized up according to reviews) and get a smaller size.

RM messed up and it took about 8 working days to deliver.

Loads of emails went back and forth between Marc and I, when he finally did receive them, I got the right size the next day.

Awesome service, the site is easy to use, would definitely recommend using this guy.

Thanks Marc.

p.s. for any of you guys buying jaco shorts, dont size up! i did and they were huge.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Marc, are ya getting the bad boy boxin gloves, bad boy duffle bag and hayabusa gym bag?


----------



## bjj fan

Hi mate, will you be stocking any BJJ GI's I am currently injured but I want a new one for when I get back training (6 months time) 

Thanks.


----------



## marc

We got the hayabusa Gym bag here

Hayabusa MMA Gym Gear Bag Pro Mesh

We are having some problems getting hold of Bad boy at the mo, we have no plans for GI's at the mo either


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Marc, you need a second phone line, i called a few times yday and monday and phone was busy, so had to just gn to a gnc store.


----------



## marc

Its simons fault, he can talk for England - you can always email us salesatmmafactory.co.uk - there is always someone glued to a computer so emails are usually answered quite quickly


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

sound


----------



## Nate

Bravo Guys, Bravo.

Ordered my Sprawl shorts and hand wraps super fast delivery unfortunately I missed the post on saturday. Just picked them up now, very impressed guys and thanks.


----------



## TheIceman5

You dudes thought about adding thai shorts to your catalogue?


----------



## marc

Thanks for the praise Nate

Iceman, its not something we will be doing just yet, we have some Thai Brid shorts on the way to us which are a mix of Thai shorts and MMA shorts, i'll link them as soon as they arrive.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

marc any news on korean zombie shirts ?

and ya getting this ?

Tapout Rampage Howling Signature Series T-shirt


----------



## marc

Howling wolf T shirt i am hoping i will be able to get hold of within the next month - i think Chuck Liddel has got more chance of winning the LHW belt this year than i have getting hold of a korean zombie shirt!

Tri coasta have had to shut there website down and concentrate on back log orders, you can only get it thru mmawarehouse in the states at the moment - tri coasta arent answering emails either - ive sent them about 5 but have had no reply


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Korean Zombie! good luck ive tried finding it and ive been all over the gaff!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Im gonna order that badboy entrance shirt i think off ya

And that rampage one possibly

marc, are you going to try and buy some off mma warehouse ?

I think that if anyone wants them, we should get one person to order, and we all split the delivery costs


----------



## marc

No i wont be going direct to the states (not off a public website anyway)


----------



## BRUN

id LOVE a korean zombie tshirt

if you manage to get any, id like a white one in large, and if i miss any updates to this pm me !


----------



## marc

Yes mate the discount code is ukmma10 oh and I did get the Korean zombie t shirts afterall only got two left in xl though


----------



## PrideNeverDies

marc , is this hoodie in uk size or u.s size ? I need it xl in uk size , and 2xl in u.s size , i think that's right

JACO Resurgence II Hoodie - Black

is it a thick hoodie or a light one ?

Like silver star , I have 4 hoodies , 2 are really thin summer ones , 2 are quite thick


----------



## Chris Griffiths

jeevan said:


> marc , is this hoodie in uk size or u.s size ? I need it xl in uk size , and 2xl in u.s size , i think that's right
> 
> JACO Resurgence II Hoodie - Black
> 
> is it a thick hoodie or a light one ?
> 
> Like silver star , I have 4 hoodies , 2 are really thin summer ones , 2 are quite thick


The Jaco hoodies are sort of inbetween, there not real warm or real thin. There spot on I think. The sizes are quite good aswell. a 2XL fits me and im 18 stone and 5ft10


----------



## marc

I would go as far to say they are a little oversized, i usuaslly wear a medium/large but i would need a small in this, they are a nice Hoodie though, not overly Chunky but thicker than the Silver star hoodies - what are your stats Jeev Height, weight, build type etc


----------



## Chris Griffiths

marc said:


> I would go as far to say they are a little oversized, i usuaslly wear a medium/large but i would need a small in this, they are a nice Hoodie though, not overly Chunky but thicker than the Silver star hoodies - what are your stats Jeev Height, weight, build type etc


Oh cheers Marc!!!! Oversized??? I like my term good sizes! I was all made up fitting in one! LOL


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Im 5,11. 102kg , my shoulders are really broad and thats the main problem i have with hoodies. I have a grey gsp silver star one and thats perfect in ua 2xl, but the thicker rich franklin one restricts movement, i usually order us 2xl us. T shirts and they fit, my body is quite muscular (more of a strong man build at the moment, not those real fat onesÂ£


----------



## marc

Lol Chris sorry mate - no offence laaaaa!

Jeevan i think you would need a XXL in the JACO hoodie tbh, and the biggest we have is the XL


----------



## PrideNeverDies

gayyyy , ive been trying to find a nice jaco hoody for a while

tell me if you get any in

thanks


----------



## marc

Will do mate


----------

